# Got A call today from the CFRC



## Quyen (15 Mar 2007)

I applied for DEO pilot in october of last year. Did ACS in august. I just got a call today saying my file has been reactivated, and is being sent to a Selection board. Hope this means BOTC soon. Just thought I would post for all those ppl wondering when they will be takin DEOs in again. 

Quyen


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (15 Mar 2007)

Pilot was closed in November ... New Fiscal Year is starting (intake to date = 0).


----------



## zorro (15 Mar 2007)

I know ROTP is seperate from DEO, but just contueing with the theme of this post.......

I called my CFRC today to check if any ROTP offers had come in, and they said that they were still waiting to hear........I'm guessing closer to the end of the month, maybe even April.


----------



## harry8422 (15 Mar 2007)

well congrads and good luck i hope the rest goes smoothly for you


----------



## Quyen (4 May 2007)

Got a another call on monday. I got a conditional offer pending i pass my 3rd medical and another interview woohoo


----------

